# Do you put a copyright notice on your website?



## misol (Aug 10, 2009)

I am going to be using website, blog and facebook to get my name out there.  I know there is a big risk of people copying and printing.  Its going to be in my contract with clients but I would also like to put a copy right statement.  Not just that material has a copy right but that it is illegal to copy or print, etc.  Does anyone have a statement they use for this?


----------



## jess28 (Aug 10, 2009)

I would be short and to the point.  "All images copyright (insert name here) and may not be reproduced without written authorization"

Two great bits of advice I received on here yesterday:
If it is online expect it to be stolen, and only use low resolution (Thanks again KMH!)


----------



## Overread (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree with Jess - if its online it will be taken and used, you can't stop that at all - but there are steps you can take.

1) small sizes - 600pixles to 800 (on the longest side) is far large enough for most display images and greatly limits printable options - for client preview images you might even got a little lower if you wish to just show composition

2) watermarks - any determined theif can remove them so they won't stop theft, but what they can do is be your own free adverts - a small unobtrusive watermark with your name or website listed - clear to read as well. Then when your image does get put about the web your watermark will go along with it and be your free advert


----------



## misol (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I will use these.  After reading Jess's post, I am going to size all my photos small for viewing...and need to figure out how to water mark them!  Project for today.  I just hate the idea of someone taking them because I would have to be so mad! lol


----------



## AfroKen (Aug 14, 2009)

I put my website name on my photos because, as Jess28 points out, if it's on the internet, it will be stolen.  I also limit my photos to 600 pixels (long side; they often are something like 600x400 pixels).

I came across this company that has invisible, and apparently traceable, watermarks, and was wondering if anyone knew anything about those.


----------

